# Anybody from Hyderabad who has PS3



## ajayritik (Oct 20, 2013)

Is there anyone out there in Hyderabad who owns a PS3?
Was looking for some Games.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 20, 2013)

Just buy it they are cheap now.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Just buy it they are cheap now.



One does not simply buy console games.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 20, 2013)

Games are 600-1.5k and there are plenty of other older games for under 1k price.
You shoudnt buy consoles if you cant afford to buy games for it.
Anyway should have got 360 if you wanted free games.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 20, 2013)

Guys I just borrowed PS3 from my friend and tried it out.It had only game. I was hoping that someone can share a game with me so that I can play. If and when I decide to buy one I will definitely invest on the games.

I'm Sorry if it has hurt people by my creating a thread and requesting for hard earned PS3 games.


----------



## DVJex (Oct 21, 2013)

You should ask friends. Dont expect strangers to let you borrow a game unless you're trading for it or buying.



ajayritik said:


> I'm Sorry if it has hurt people by my creating a thread and requesting for hard earned PS3 games.


Uh....


----------

